# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد پذیرش غیر حضوری پیام نور

## sina12

سلام دوستان 
این سیستم جامع گلستان ما رو کچل کرد دوستانی که از طریق آزمون پیام نور زدن( پیچش سربازی) و از طریق پذیرش غیر حضوری ثبت نام کردن چه قدر طول کشید ثبت نامشون نهایی بشه (پذیرش نهایی) ثبت نام من رو بعد از 3 روز هنوز تایید نکردن الان لازمه کاری انجام بدم  حضوری برم دانشگاه یا روال معموله طول میکشه منتظر تایید بمونم؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------

